# Large Frame 3Pt Hitch on eBay



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here is a 3 point hitch that will fit 1250, 1455, 1476, 1477, and 1886 –01 thru –04

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=29520&item=4352204925&rd=1

These are not easy to come by, so if you were thinking about getting one 
I’d suggest you get this before it’s gone. outta here


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

There was another auction for one of these 3-pt setups for the earlier large frame tractors. The winning bid for that one was $355.00. Of course, it looked as if the seller had repainted it (red), so it looked really nice.:riding: :riding:


----------



## Sam1886 (Aug 13, 2004)

I still like aegt5000's "3pt hitch a how to.." plans. The the material costs are reasonable, and you get to rationalize the purchase of metal working equipment for your workshop.

On schedule to get mine finished in Feb. (late).


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

At-a-Boy SAM :thumbsup: 

Plus you get look at it and say to yourself “I made that”
But not everyone has their own welding equipment and if you
had to pay to have it fabricated you might be better off buying 
a used one. That’s why I posted it.


----------

